# Jl And Superstock Tjet Snowball Shootout



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

It's back!,I'm having another JL AND SUPERSTOCK TJET RACE on NOVEMBER
the 11th at OAK HILL MOTORSPORTS in WV.
There should be a lot of racers from several states such as
KY,OHIO,PA,VA,NC,WV, AND TENN.There several more racers committed to
this race this year.Competion will be fierce again this year .The last
big race we had, the track record was broken!The Ohio bunch is getting
harder to beat and may be the ones to beat this year!This should be
another great event. There will be trophys this year!If you need rules
or directions email me and I'll help you out the best I can. Here are
some pics of my track you will be running on. It is a Tomy 100 foot 4
lane track with Trakmate lapcounter.(this is not a VOHRS event). Here
are some
http://public.fotki.com/jovick/garys_stuff/race_track_nov_2001/

If you need info, email or call me.
[email protected]
304 469 9228

GARY BUTNER


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Is your address the same?


----------



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes it is.
glbbb


----------



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

More great prizes came in today.JAG HOBBIES, Slot Pro Speedway Racing Products and also great Trophys from Slot Pro Speedway Racing Products. I still have a couple more sponsors promising prizes.Here is a list of the sponsors we have as of today....

BRP RACING PRODUCTS
BUDS HO CARS
JW'S SPEED PARTS
JAG HOBBIES
Slot Pro Speedway Racing Products

The prizes these Sponsors sent were QUALITY PRIZES !!!
I am very thankful to all of these sponsors, this is a great opportunity to show the public what they have to offer.

THANK-YOU!!!!!
GARY BUTNER


----------

